# Free Mammograms



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Free mammograms are available for women over 50 years of age.


Women's and Fetal Imaging Center (WAFI)

54 eL-Manial St
Cairo

02-23681281

WAFI

maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Free mammograms are available for women over 50 years of age.
> 
> 
> Women's and Fetal Imaging Center (WAFI)
> ...



That's good to know. 

Got a few years before I qualify though


----------

